# Bienvenidos a MagiaPotagia > Sugerencias >  LA ENTRADA AL AREA SECRETA

## thomas

Siento discrepar con el webmaster de este foro, no  entiendo que para el acceso al Area Secreta tengas que conseguir un numero de colaboraciones 

Yo no las tengo todavia, y me gustaria poder acceder al Area , ya que si es secreta entiendo que es sólo para magos o aficionados con un nivel  para compartir algo más que simples comentarios.

 Asi es que de momento me aguanto sin entrar ya que respeto el sistema que existe al ser un simple invitado .

 Un saludo.

----------


## devorador_de_almas

hola..

   sabes yo igual opino lo mismo que tu.. pero la diferencia esta en que yo tengo menos post.. pero ninporta...
   si se que hay gente que solo se incribe para hacer preguntas y entrar a otros foros, peor ahi otra gente que nos incribimos para compartir, si no todos saben los mism, ahy que ayudarse mutuamente...

   saludos...

----------


## juanjoMAGO

Como novato que soy en este Foro, pero experto en otras Areas, estoy deacuerdo en limitar el Acceso a la parte secreta; o bien en todo caso poner un sencillo examen`para reconocer si eres mago o cotilla. Salu2.  juanjoMAGO 8)

----------


## 46u5t1n

totalmente deacuerdo con juanjo.
todos sabemos que siempre hay algun lisitllo que solo quiere saber el truco de los juegos y luego pasarse por el forro de los ****** la practica y el encanto de saber hacer que el publico se ilusione y pueda pasar un rato agradable de manos de una persona a la que el publico profano llama "mago" o "ilusionista". 
este tipo de personas solo quiere demostrarse a sí mismo que aquello que esta persona me hizo y que me dejo hecho polvo tenía una maña o una tecnica. lo que no sabe es disfrutar de un momento ameno donde todo lo que sabe, todo lo que creia verdad se desbanece y se desmorona por un segundo (porque todo el mundo sabe que no es verdad).
Jorl, que poetico!!! Pero lo siento así y así creo que es (admito replicas)

----------


## Eduard Blake

Pues a mi no me parece mal.
Yo estoy empezando en este foro, y me parece que hay que andar antes de correr. Es decir, si se logra un buen nivel de participación general en el foro, eso te dará derecho a subir de nivel.
No creo que el acceso sea exclusivamente para discriminar a magos "irreales", sino para que el foro pueda crecer en su totalidad. Si todos nos acostumbramos a mirar todas las secciones, en poco tiempo se consiguen los  posts necesarios; la verdad, no me parece tan importante.¿Qué prisa hay?
A lo mejor si se pudiera acceder mediante contraseñas,preguntas claves etc, el resto de secciones del foro se vería perjudicado por falta de participación.
No quiero molestar a nadie, es sólo mi opinión.
Saludos

PD: Yo mismo he tardado casi dos semanas en empezar a postear, de lo ocupado que estaba tratando de leerlo todo, no me preocupa la entrada inmendiata en la zona secreta, cuando tenga que entrar, entraré.

----------


## ThE_MaGuS

YO creo que aqui el webmaster esta cuestionando el nivel de respuestas o post y no el nivel magico de cada uno que es lo que realmente importa asi que me uno al hilo diciendo que es mejor un pequeño examen que otra cosa y yo si que llevo pocos post que este es el primero

----------


## wooten

> YO creo que aqui el webmaster esta cuestionando el nivel de respuestas o post y no el nivel magico de cada uno que es lo que realmente importa asi que me uno al hilo diciendo que es mejor un pequeño examen que otra cosa y yo si que llevo pocos post que este es el primero


Yo creo que tener un nivel de participacion aceptable es una buena condicion, no para asegurarse de que sea un verdadero "mago" si no para ver que se implica en la participacion del foro y colabora, no solo que entra para ver si aprende algo y se va sin decir ni mu ni participar nunca, igual tiene un nivel alto pero se rie de la gente que esta construyendo este foro dia a dia, ya que vendria a por lo que quiere y si te evisto no me acuerdo................
  Ademas, no creo que sea mucha la gente que quiere enterarse a toda costa de como se hace un truco determinado y se lea todo y se moleste en escribir 50 mensajes......, vamos que si es asi ya tiene merito el tio por todo ese curro, jejeje :mrgreen:  :mrgreen:  :mrgreen:

----------


## eidanyoson

Como veis yo hace mucho que tengo acceso al area secreta y tal vez penseís que así claro, ahora puedo decir cualquier cosa. Pero no es así. También hubo una vez que no tenía nada más que un mensaje. Luego dos, tres... y me fastidiaba muchísimo no poder entrar. Me preguntaba siempre que se escondería detrás de ese MURO llamado AREA SECRETA. Me podía la curiosidad. Somos magos y la curiosidad nos mata eso lo sabeís. Pero cuadno llevaba 20 post o así me dejó de importar tanto el llegar a la cifra adecuada. Porque me di cuenta que sin AREA SECRETA ni nada estaba creciendo como mago. Estba (y estoy por supuesto) aprendiendo muchas coas, más quizá de las que se pueden asimilar tan rápido. Así que me lo tomé con paciencia y disfruté de mi condición de "novato".
 Y mirad donde estoy ahora.
 Además, si os sirve de consuelo y no es ninguna broma (lo descubrireis, tranquilos) el area secreta no es tan increíble como pudiera parecer. Tan solo hay un par de juegos y alguna cosilla más. No es la enciclopedia de secretos que todos pensamos que tiene que ser.

 Aprenderés más del foro normal, os lo aseguro. De hecho y si os sirve de consuelo, solo he entrado en el area secreta unas 5 veces, que son las 5 que ha habido nuevos post desde que entré. (como veis a esa velocidad poco se puede crecer como mago).

 Así que no os preocupeis demasiado por entrar, disfrutar lo que SI teneis que es más importante y no lo estais valorando. Lo digo en serio.

 Un saludo a tod@s.

----------


## Felipe

A mí no me parece mal. Creo que es una forma de conocer a una persona (dentro del anonimato de internet) al menos por los 50 post que ha dejado. Así la gente se va definiendo poco a poco.

Tampoco estoy muerto de impaciencia por entrar. Me interesan más las experiencias de la gente, a fin de cuentas, los libros y los DVD están llenos de secretos y al alcance de todos.

Un saludo

----------


## Felipe

> Felipe, no te parece mal porque ya tienes los mensajes o desde el primer dia no te pareció mal? Si es asi como has tardado tanto en poner tu opinión?


Pues no me ha parecido mal desde el principio. De hecho, aunque ya me he pasado unos cuantos post de los 50, todavía no le he pedido a Mariano la entrada en el área. Así que ya ves que no tengo prisa.

Y si he tardado tanto en poner mi opinión es porque me estoy leyendo todos los mensajes que hay en el foro (bueno, casi todos) y los referentes a este tema se han quedado para el final porque había otras cosas que me interesaban más.

De todas formas, ¿qué más te da lo que yo tarde en dar una opinión? No creo que sea obligatorio opinar sobre todos los temas expuestos.

Un saludo a todos y en especial para Ella (ya que veo que no sales bien parada en otro post).

----------


## Felipe

> Bien, perdon por la ofensa. Solo creia que esto era un foro para opinar.


Aceptado. No hay problema. Pero no estoy ofendido. Precisamente creo que lo interesante de un foro es poder opinar sin ofender ni criticar. Y si se puede introducir algo de humor como hacen algunos, mejor.

----------


## themagician

A mi me parece bien lo del test para ver si no eres en realidad un curioso.

----------


## magoben

Para mi, el acceso a este sitio debería de ser puramente para magos que realmente saben, protegido al principio para no poder registrarse nadie de un solo y luego poner solo un foro para probar tus conocimientos, ya que como hemos visto en algunos posts, nadie está de acuerdo en que se fugue información sobre trucos grandes. 

Estoy haciendo una página web y le estoy poniendo seguridad por los mismos motivos.

----------


## olafs

Después de mi presentación, esta es mi primera intervención en el foro, espero que esté a la altura de las demás.

Ciertamente resulta frustrante entrar en un foro y no poder entrar a según qué tertulias o temas; pero creo que es lógico, ya que hemos podido entrar aquí sin tener que acreditar que somos magos (en ello incluyo desde el mejor profesional, al principiante que quiere a la magia y como tal no la traicionará divulgando sus secretos)

Por tanto es lógico esperar que tras 50 o los posts que sea (hace un año eran 30), alguien evalúe nuestra actitud, comportamiento y colaboración para ver si relamnete nos merecemos ser socios de pleno derecho.

Quisiera añadir que esto que parece tan extraño, es lo que sucede en la mayoría (no he osado poner todas) de las sociedades mágicas. Puede que se haga de forma oficial: existiendo distintas categorías de socios, o de forma más velada cuando hay pequeños corrillos o encuentros de determinados magos, que hacen sus tertulias particulares y a las que no todo el mundo está invitado.

Creo que es lógico que entre nosotros también tengamos nuestros secretillos, y más cuando hay magos que viven de ello, y de un efecto que haga poca gente puede depender un contrato.

Saludos y mucha magia.

----------


## ign

Yo creo que en realidad el Área secreta no existe, jajajaja...
Me explico: si alguien consigue entrar en el foro las veces necesarias como para poder publicar 50 mensajes con algún tipo de contenido, habrá adquirido tantos conocimientos que, pocos más necesitará...   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:  
Ahora en serio, llevaré más de 2 meses aquí y he empezado a escribir hace nada, prefiero conocer las opiniones de los demás y conocer las cosas sin prisa, a fin de cuentas, cuanto más díficil sea dominar algo, más bonito será, y yo quiero ir disfrutando poco a poco...
Tranquilos, que en menos de lo que pensamos estaremos comprobando por nosotros mismos lo que hay en dicha área y veremos que resulta más interesante el resto del foro.
Bueno, al menos eso es lo que pienso yo, jeje.
Saludos a todos.

----------


## Tucu

Coincido con mucho sobre restringir cierta información... creo que en la medida que uno lee los aportes de cada uno va comprendiendo si realmente estamos aquí con el corazón dispuesto para aportar algo, a la magia y a nuestras vidas, y llevarse con gratitud el consejo o el apoyo de otros que viven situaciones similares en otras latitudes.
Pueden existir, y ciertamente los hay, que solo están para descubrir, apoyo que se preserve cierto espacio... yo hoy me llevo este, donde puedo acceder y también compartir experiencias, comentarios, sugerencias y ya eso me colma.
El que no participa en el foro con esta idea... solo se irá, solo acrecentará su egoismo e individualismo...

Aprovecho entonces para agradecerles a todos los que tiene la buena intención de aportar a la mágica vida de otros.

----------


## Mago Londrino

Hombre, esk eso de poner un cuestionario por ejemplo para entrar al area secreta... tendrian que aver varias zonas secretas entonces

Me explico, si alguien quiere entrar al Area Secreta pero sólo le interesan los posts de Cartomagia que hayan (puesto que sólo práctica esa clase de ilusionismo) y en el questionario se encuentra preguntas tipo: "que es una cascarilla?", "que es un fp?", "marca más conocida del fp?", etc, etc... y si esta persona se dedica exclusivamente a la cartomagia, lo normal será que alguna de estas preguntas que "salen" de su estilo no las sepa (sino todas) y por lo tanto se perderia los mensajes que le pudieran interesar sobre los naipes que haya en el Area Secreta... 

Y esto sólo se solucionaria creando una Area Secreta de Cartomagia, otra de Numismagia, otra de Mentalismo... lo cuál me parece exagerado xD 

Nosé, yo creo que así ya está bien, de hecho no es fácil poner 50 mensajes de interés, si sólo vas a chafardear... o eso creo yo

Aparte de que no hay que tener prisa por llegar al area secreta, yo de hecho por ahora sólo he escrito un mensaje allí... considero bastante más productivo el resto del foro.
Salu2

----------


## magomago

Exacto Mago Londrino has dado en el clavo.El area secreta esta para tratar temas o preguntas que no se pueden realizar en el area general por desvelar algo intrinseco al secreto de un juego ,lo cual no significa que se revelen los secretos de los juegos.
El foro hay que intentar disfrutarlo en su totalidad y como tu dices en el area general hay post interesantisimos sobre la magia ,de los cuales se puede aprender mucho.A mi me han dado ideas y a vosotros tambien os las daran si los leeis con cuidado y pensando.Si pasais de los mensajes y escribis solamente para entrar en el area secreta os estareis perdiendo varias joyitas que alguno ha escrito y que os desarrollaran como magos.

----------


## zaratustra

Pues la verdad es que estoy un poco sorprendido, Un señor llamado Mariano ha decidido que mis comentarios en el foro no eran interesantes... yo la verdad es que no los he escrito para que le gusten a el sino para comunicarme con otras personas que tienen inquietudes parecidas a las mias. Es igual, paso del BUROCRATA MARIANO y sigo aqui charlando con personas que no creen que el ilusionismo sea un tema de la KGB o el MI5. Yo lo disfruto igual, y si no puedo leer aqui una entrevista a un mago que considero interesante, ya la leere en otro sitio... finalmente esto no es mas que un foro.
Al resto de aficionados les digo que podeis contar conmigo cuando quieran, mi mail es guxtavo@gmx.net . Pero ya no me vereis por aqui, pero sigo en la red, jugando sin red.

----------


## hechicero

(EDITADO EL 20-7-05 POR HABER SIDO MODIFICADO EL CONTENIDO DEL MENSAJE ANTERIOR AL QUE ME REFERÍA)
:shock:  :shock:  :shock: 
Lo primero me gustaría decirte que eres un maleducado, tu última frase sobraba totalmente. (Cuando dije esto no me refería a lo de seguir navegando en la red pero sin red. Tengo que aclarar que el tipo este se despedía con una frasecita de contenido pseudo obsceno que por lo que veo los moderadores han borrado y me parece muy bien). Gracias por demostrarnos a todos la clase de persona que eres. La rabieta que te has cogido es más propia de un niñato que de un adulto. Mariano lo único que te ha transmitido es el sentir general de la mayoría de los foreros, que nos estábamos hartando de perder el tiempo leyendo mensajes sin contenido. Además, si te hubieras molestado en leer un poco el foro sabrías que el señor llamado Mariano es el webmaster de este foro, y por lo tanto está perfectamente autorizado a decirte si los mensajes son interesantes o no porque es *su* web.
Lo segundo ¿De veras te sorprendes?
Crees que mensajes como " ¿si?" o "zombie, zombie, zombie" interesan a alguien? Por favor, sé un poco serio, que no somos tontos, no trates de justificar lo injustificable. Has pensado que el acceso al área secreta era automático y te has dedicado a escribir sin ton ni son. Vale, nadie te va a crucificar por eso, pero haz borrón y cuenta nueva y a partir de ahora escribe sólo cuando tengas algo que decir. Seguro que así podrás disfrutar mucho más del foro y los demás disfrutaremos también con tus comentarios y preguntas. Estás a tiempo de rectificar, en tu mano queda.

----------


## Mariano Sosa

Zaratustra a llenado todos los foros repitiendo el mismo mensaje y por ello lo   he baneado. Lo gracioso es que no se ni de que entrevista o mensaje que dice que le han borrado esta hablando.. Alguno de los moderadores le borró un mensaje a este impresentable? Si así fué.. muy bien hecho :P

Saludos

----------


## ulises

Totalmente de acuerdo Mariano. Este tío me tenía ya negro.

----------


## ignoto

Le borré una docenita de mensajes. 
Era eso o decirle cuatro cosas... que se las solté por privado.

----------


## Marco Antonio

Que sepais que teneis el apoyo incondicional de la mayoría de la gente del foro. Muy pocos foros he visto que estén tan bien manejados y supervisados como este.

Además ya lo dijo Eidanyoson lo realmente enriquecedor del foro está precisamente en su sección abierta. Creo que la zona secreta es más para cosas muy particulares, y para eso existen también los mensajes privados. Cualquier persona que haya pasado por el foro y se haya molestado en leer, no digo todos, pero si la mayoría de los post... ya conocerá que foreros son especialistas y en que tipo de magia, para poder comentar y padir ayuda. Yo lo he hecho varias veces y jamás me han negado la ayuda.

mi enhorabuena por la gestión del foro.

Un fuerte abrazo a todos

----------


## Daniel Quiles

> Le borré una docenita de mensajes. 
> Era eso o decirle cuatro cosas... que se las solté por privado.



Me pregunto ................ esta persona (¿persona?) que porque no podia acceder al area secreta si tenia 55 mensajes, le respondi calramente.

Yo le borre el mensaje insultante que pude borrar que es el que estaba en la seccion de "Lo mejor y lo peor".

----------


## rolando

Como algunos de vosotros ya sabéis (porque me habeis tenido mucha paciencia, como Ignoto) soy nuevo en el foro, también soy muy curioso y bastante "preguntón". Yo me la paso preguntando cosas que para vosotros son obvias porque he aprendido este arte de una forma poco "convencional" (con mi abuelo, que cuando yo tenia 8 años recortó un mazo de cartas a la medida de mis manos -una a una- para que pudiera aprender a barajar, cortar y empalmar). Yo solo sé hacer juegos de cartas, pero cuando vosotros decís que haceis un elmsley para mi es como si hablarais en chino (o lo era hasta hace dos dias) porque mi abuelo era marino y jugaba al poker en los barcos, y alli no habia magos ni ilusionistas... solo tahures y buenos amigos.
Vamos, no quiero contaros mi historia. Lo que quiero (luego de leer todo lo que he leido en este foro - y especialmente los ultimos mensajes en este tema-) es que sepais que si hago preguntas tontas es porque no conozco las respuestas, y si no uso la terminologia que vosotros usais es porque la desconozco. Os pido un poco de paciencia.

Muchas gracias!

----------


## eidanyoson

Rolando, muchacho, no te lo tomes como algo personal. Nadie nace sabiendo, y cuando digo nadie es nadie. Ni siquiera el miismo Vernon o el mismísimo Kaps nacieron sabiendo. Tu nos envidias porque sabemos lo que es un debex o hacer un salto charlier con cartas. Pero tú no te das cuenta de que nosotros envidiamos tu historia, el que sepas barajar con ambas manos como si fueras ambidiestro o puedas colocarte sin problemas las cartas en el transcurso de un juego (eso incluye aunque tu no lo sepas, lo que se llama dadas de abajo, de arriba, segundas, terceras, los empalmes que dices etc etc). Estoy más que seguro que podrías enseñarnos muchas técnicas que ni siquiera imaginamos, porque no son propias de magos. Aún así eso no importa. Aunque preguntes algo tan básico como por ejemplo el cómo se sujetna las cartas para repartir, se nota enseguida si te interesa la magia o no.

 No tengas miedo en preguntar si crees en la magia. Siempre tendrás a alguien dispuesto a responder.

----------


## rolando

Eidanyoson, amigo, yo no envidio a nadie y te aseguro que nadie me envidia a mi. Simplemente nos apoyamos los unos en los otros y compartimos nuestras experiencias, así mejoramos todos. No creo que deba haber competencia entre nosotros, sino colaboración sanamente entendida. Y si además lo pasamos bien y nos divertimos... Mucho mejor!!  :P

----------


## eidanyoson

pues eso quería yo decir, pero es que escribir no es lo mío. Ale, ahí queda eso. A compartir sanamente.

----------


## Marco Antonio

Rolando, leyendo tus mensajes, puedo apreciar que eres una persona que sabe sus limitaciones, que seguramente serán más técnicas que prácticas. Así que el siguiente paso debería ser hacerse con alguna de las "biblias de cartomagia", que encontrarás en alguna tienda en internet es un desembolso monetario más o menos importante dependiendo de tus ingresos, pero verás que se abren ante ti un montón de posibilidades. Además si unes esos conocimientos al vagaje que tienes en el manejo de las cartas... Posiblemente puedas ser alguien en este arte... y si no, siempre podrás divertirte haciendo juegos a la gente cuando se presente la ocasión. 

Un abrazo

----------


## Goreneko

Vale, me parece genial lo del test... pero los que hemos aprendido a base de 'habilidad'? Yo me puse hace poco a ver los DVD de Palmer para coger más técnicas, falsas mezclas, etc... y se usan muchos tecnicismos (algunos bastante obvios); osea, que yo había usado muchas veces el doble lift pero sin saber que se llamaba así, por ejemplo. Había usado un FP sin saber que se podía abreviar así...
con todo esto quiero decir que no tienes por qué ser un curioso sólo por no saber qué es un Doble Lift (aunque lo hayas hecho mil veces), y por eso me parece genial que los moderadores 'evalúen' el conocimiento de los foreros con el sistema que se utiliza actualmente.

----------


## Marco Antonio

Goreneko, una aclaración... En este dificil arte que es la magia, o se aprende de magos, o se aprende de libros o se aprende de videos. Y también dentro de este dificil arte me resulta imposible creer que... Un mago no sepa lo que es un doble lift (o que se llame así), que un libro por muy mal que explique una técnica no ponga el nombre real de un "doble levantamiento" y por supuestolo mismo en un video. Así que la persona que haga un doble lift y no sepa que se llama así, es que no lo ha aprendido de ningún mago, ni lo ha leido en ningún libro de magia, ni lo habrá visto en ningún video. Con esto quiero explicar, como decía el maestro Palmero, que han empezado quizá la casa por el tejado.  Y que no estaría mal, que durante una semana (como mínimo) pudieran leer ,por ejemplo, los capítulos que les interesen del "canuto", "Giobi" o algún otro. Verán que es una experiencia enriquecedora, y seguramente no se sentirán tan desplazados a la hora de hablar de magia en cualquier círculo. 

Que conste que hay muchos conceptos que desconozco, yo me incluyo en el mismo saco.

Un fuerte abrazo.

----------


## Goreneko

> Así que la persona que haga un doble lift y no sepa que se llama así, es que no lo ha aprendido de ningún mago, ni lo ha leido en ningún libro de magia, ni lo habrá visto en ningún video.


puede que lo haya aprendido de algún mago, que haya visto el efecto y haya estado buscando la manera de hacerlo, dándole vueltas a las cartas o las monedas, como me ha pasado muchas veces. Por supuesto ya estoy en proceso 'culturizador', porque me interesa y porque es la mejor manera de aprender

----------


## Daniel Quiles

Yo al principio de adentrarme en la magia , pues no sabia nada (como es natural) y antes de comprarme cualquier libro (hayyy, que maraqvilla de cartomagia fundamental) visite una pagina web llamada ALTACARTOMAGIA de Daniel de Urquiza, recuerdo que lei el doble lift y estuve practicandolo un poco, aunque  pasado poco tiempo me confundia de nombre y pensaba que el doble se llamaba empalme, y en fin, que a muchas cosas las llamaba de otras formas. Fue entonces cuando me di cuenta de que el conocer como eras llamadas las tecnicas, efectos, etc me seria de gran utilidad.

----------


## Goreneko

dije doble lift por decir algo, no se me ocurrió otra cosa en otro momento... pero me refería a ese tipo de tecnicismos

----------


## rolando

Marco Antonio, gracias por el consejo, por favor recomiendame algunos de esos libros imprescindibles. Los compraré y los comentaremos, estoy seguro de que hay un millón de cosas que puedo aprender.

----------


## Mecachis

> Marco Antonio, gracias por el consejo, por favor recomiendame algunos de esos libros imprescindibles. Los compraré y los comentaremos, estoy seguro de que hay un millón de cosas que puedo aprender.


Los dos primeros tomos de GRAN ESCUELA CARTOMAGICA  (son cinco) de ROBERTO GIOBBI

Y  CARTOMAGIA FUNDAMENTAL de VICENTE CANUTO

Saludetes y a practicar......

----------


## rolando

Muchas gracias, Mecachis, los buscaré y ya los comentaremos.
Salu3

----------


## rolando

a propósito, ¿dónde puedo encontrarlos? Gracias!

----------


## Mecachis

pues en www.tiendamagia.com te saldrán mas baratos que en la propia editorial... bueno igual pero te hacen un regalillo pasando de 50 euros
seguro que no te arrepientes de esa inversión.
saludetes

----------


## rolando

Bueno... tu me recomiendas los tomos 1 y 2., Unos 70 euros... 
Seguramente los valen pero esperaré a tener el descuento de los
usuarios habituales para comprarlos. Ya sabes que 7 euros son 7 euros...
especialmente si no tienes empleo. Gracias por el dato. 

Salu3

----------


## Marco Antonio

Hola:

Con el cartomagia fundamental de Vicente canuto, tienes para varios años, Te lo aseguro, y su precio está al alcance de la gran mayoría. Además el hecho de aprender las técnicas básicas, no solo te enriquecerá técnicamente hablando, sino que verás como empiezas a mezclar técnicas por ti mismo y con imaginación terminaras creandote tus juegos, se de lo que hablo, al final de cada capítulo tienes varios juegos en los que practicar lo aprendido. Y creeme que algunos juegos son de calidad, y todos, por muy simples que sean, a los profanos los dejará con la boca abierta. 

Ya los comentaremos. Animate y adelante. 

Un fuerte abrazo.

----------


## Mecachis

con los de Giobbi ocurre esactamente lo mismo.   :Wink:

----------


## oknarf77

Hola a todos.

Yo opino q se deberia contestar a la gente q pide poder entrar en la zona secreta.Aunque por mi parte me da igual entrar o no,puesto que no se lo q hay en ella.Ademas en todos los apartados del foro se pueden aprender mucho con los comentarios de la gente.Pero si no te dejan entrar en la zona secreta,que por lo menos que te lo digan, es lo menos que pueden hacer.
Espero que nadie se moleste por este comentario.Es solo que ya hace tiempo que pregunte si podia entrar en la zona y no me han contestado nada.

----------


## rolando

Marco Antonio, tengo ante mí un ejemplar de la Cartomagia Fundamental de Vicente Canuto! Lo estoy disfrutando desde el comienzo.

Gracias por el consejo!!

----------


## Papo

Hola quiero opinar sobre el tema.
    Creo que hace pocas semanas que encontré el foro, todos los días me meto en este estoy leyendo 2Hrs diarias y todavia no me he interesado en el area secreta, de hecho no se donde está,(no por un desinteres a la página misma, sino porque me gusta ir de a poco y recien estoy en los primeros temas de discusion.
      Y les cuento que con lo leido hasta ahora me siento muy satisfecho.
Puede ser que no tenga esa ansiedad por entrar al area secr ya que hace 2 años estudio con un mago profe, pero tampoco debe ser ´´el area que revela El Secreto.
   Paciencia... y a estudiar, leer, practicar, y hacerce ver por alguien cuando hacen los pases para ver si estan bien hechos o si tiene alguna suciedad.
    Si sabemos aprovechar este espacio veran que es muy enriquecedor.

----------


## Marco Antonio

Rolando me alegro mucho, seguro que ya sabes la maravilla que tienes entre manos. A disfrutarlo.

----------


## zaki

aspirante a mago zaki, vaya lio que hay con este tema, yo tengo 52 mensajes y estoy contento por poder acceder a la zona secreta, tambien estaria de acuerdo que alguien controlase los mensajes de los aspirantes a entrar, me refiero a que los mensajes no sean saludos y tonterias para entrar cuanto antes y que miren los mios primero, si se considera que aportan algo positivo a la magia pues me dejais entrar, si no pues otros veinticinco mensajes mas, hay mensajes que son para darles de comer aparte y eso lo sabemos todos/as. Vaya tocho, un saludo zaki
www.magozaki.net

----------


## moskiyu

HOLA ME PODRIA EXPLICAR EXACTAMENTE DONDE ESTA EL AREA SECRETA Y QUE HAY QUE HACER PARA PODER ENTRAR EN ELLA??
 me explico es que soy bastante nuevo en esto de los foros y no me aclaro muy bien con todo esto. u saludo

----------


## Calion

una pregunta..

porque tanta inquietud por entrar a esa area ? esta bien hay mas cosas
pero si nos inscribimos en el foro es para aportar en los temas, si esque  llego a tener 50 mensajes y puedo entrar bien ! me parece bien! 
pero no me pongo ansioso para entrar en ella solo trato de crear temas para aclara dudas y dar mi opinion por si le sirve a alguien, creo que el foro es para eso, ya que casi todos quieren entrar en ella    :Lol:  
bueno ese fue mi punto de vista  :Oops:  
chau!

----------


## PacoPedro

Vamos a ver moskiyu, para entrar en la zona secreta hacen falta tener 50 mensajes que sean digamos "productivos", no vale poner un hola k tal!, no se si me explico, a mi me molaría entrar y espero que no sea dentro de mucho, pero lo peor que puedo llevar es eso de tener que hacer un avatar (o como se llame, jejeje) o bueno... la foto que acompaña al texto, es que que vergüenza... soy fotógrafo antes que mago y no tengo una foto decente que poner akirrr!!! jejeje, espero que cuando encuentre una xula me dejen entrar, jejeje, agur mozos!




pacopedro

----------


## moskiyu

perdonar si he dado la intencion de que estoy loco por entrar en el area secreta. yo soy un poco nuevo en esto de los foros y no me entero muy bien y como no para de leer cosas sobre lo del aea secreta , pues he preguntado. 
estoy contigo calion que el foro puede ser mucho mas productivo que el area secreta ya que yo por ejemplo estoy en esto desde octubre del 2005 es decir que no llevo mucho que digamos, y este foro es impresionante ya que pienso que me puede ayurdar mucho mucho.
un saludo y gracias por vuestra respuestas.

----------


## 3_de_diamantes

> HOLA ME PODRIA EXPLICAR EXACTAMENTE DONDE ESTA EL AREA SECRETA Y QUE HAY QUE HACER PARA PODER ENTRAR EN ELLA??
>  me explico es que soy bastante nuevo en esto de los foros y no me aclaro muy bien con todo esto. u saludo


La zona secreta esta en la página de inicio. Son los últimos 5 foros.

Sesiones secretas
Brainstorming
Videos
El vil metal y
Enlaces.

Para entrar leete bien este post del Administrador del foro.

http://www.magiapotagia.com/viewtopic.php?t=387

A ninguno de nosotros nos gusta que nos limiten las cosas, pero como comprenderas para el buen funcionaiento del foro es necesario restringir un poco la entrada a curiosos. (No digo que tu lo seas).

Sobre el tema del area hay muchos post abierto y hay gran controversia, pero lo que esta claro es que hay que limitar su acceso. Habrá seguro, mucha gente que no tiene acceso que tiene más nivel que yo, ya les tocará su recompensa cuando hayan aportado vida al foro.

El que sabe más, le será más facil entrar, y el que sabe menos tendrá que hacer un esfuerzo, yo no pedi el acceso al area hasta que no tube cerca de 100 mensajes.

----------


## alexis1987

Para mi...
Habria que hacer una suerte de examen... En la cual evaluar los conocimientos
Yo antes participaba en un grupo de yahoo en el cual habia una parte de archivos con la siguiente condicion: PAra recibirlos tenias que subir la misma cantidad q los que pedias y aparte...
omo condicion necesaria cunado mandabas el mail ademas de mandar los archivos tenias que contestar tres preguntas. y realmente saberlas creo que no eran de las que uno encuentre en gooegle asi nomas
asi que...
Otra opcion que se me ocurrio o sino algo mas que digamos... compatible tambien con lo otro...
A mi me parece que por ejemplo decir un numero de post Es algo inutil porque lo digo... Lo mas interesante de un foro a mi me parece que a llegado a ser leer mucho y no escribir mucho, yo creo que leo 20 veces mas de lo que posteo minimo y que ademas quizas yo tenog la solucion a algo pero simplemente no lo escribo porque otro ya lo escribio y si yo concuerdo con ella con leer lo de ella me conformo

Creo que tambien pasa por tu tema de cantidad y no de calidad,,,
UNa idea que se me habai ocurrido es por ejemplo en la parte que dice principìantes o en algun otra parte del foro supongamos que alguien tenga una duda... Y Yo quizas la se, pero no la escribo porque otra persona uno que esta hace muchio con cientos de mensaje sla escribio antes que yo...
BUeno mi idea es la siguiente, dar un lapso de tiempo en el cual supongamos un par de horas o medio dia, en el cual la respuesta tienen la oportunidad de darla los usuarios que no entraron al area restringida todavia!! copn lo cual se podria verificar realmente la calidad de los mensajes...
Obviamente que si pasado ese lapso de tiempo ninguno de ellos a podido contestarla ahi si que entren en juego los demas usuarios, porque tpoco vamos a dejarlo sin repsuesta,,, Bueno nose que opinican a mi me parece algo bastante razonable

----------


## 3_de_diamantes

> BUeno mi idea es la siguiente, dar un lapso de tiempo en el cual supongamos un par de horas o medio dia, en el cual la respuesta tienen la oportunidad de darla los usuarios que no entraron al area restringida todavia!! copn lo cual se podria verificar realmente la calidad de los mensajes...
> Obviamente que si pasado ese lapso de tiempo ninguno de ellos a podido contestarla ahi si que entren en juego los demas usuarios, porque tpoco vamos a dejarlo sin repsuesta,,, Bueno nose que opinican a mi me parece algo bastante razonable


Pues yo no estoy conforme, la gente no pregunta para acumular mensajes (bueno, hay quien si ...) ... y el que responde para "dar" respuestas suele decir un sandez. Se que no deberia generalizar, y no es para nadie en concreto.

Además, cuando uno pregunta una cosa, espera respuesta lo antes posible y a poder ser de alguien que se nota que sabe.

----------


## _[amigo]_

Estoy con 3_de_diamantes, no se puede dejar sin respuesta a nadie asi, lo mejor es que se le responda rapido y que lo haga quien pueda en ese momento.No veo bien la opcion del otro forista.

Siento decirlo pero hay que estar para las buenas y para las malas :(

----------


## alexis1987

Bueno esta bien lo acepto lo unico que dije fue que nada me parecio bien la oportunidad de demostrar a los  que saben y son nuevos que saben, y no solo requerir algo numerico...
Y bueno nada intente aclarar eso de la respuesta, dije que de ninguna manera se podia quedar sin respuestas, yo decia x ejemplo un lapso de una hora o dos o seis o las que sean, eso puesto x lo q se elija
Y que si no le contestan nada... le ocntetse otro
Pero bueno y que opinnan de las preguntas o y de lo demas?

----------


## ossiris

Yo creo que el sistema que se utiliza aca es bueno, ya que no solo tenes que tener 50 mensajes sino que esos mensajes tengan contenido util para el foro, despues de todo el area secreta no es un lugar tan secreto, muchos piensan que ahi estan los trucos revelados y nada que ver, simplemente es un lugar donde se puede hablar sin tapujos usando los nombres de las cosas sin abreviar o sin ocultarlos.
Solo porque en el area comun no solo entran usuarios registrados tambien publico invitado sin registrar, creo que la funcion de ser secreta es como para que los invitados no lo vean, despues de todo como ya dije, no hay nada fuera de lo comun, creo que si queres aprender, aprenderas mas en el area comun que en el area secreta.

----------


## Dhul

Hola, 

me gusta ser claro e intentaré serlo diciendo que lo de los 50 mensajes me parece una tontería ya que no certifica nada absolutamente.

Me compré el Canuto en tiendamagia hace más de 1 año, y nadie me pidió explicaciones de si estaba o no interesado en la magia, pero sobre todo nadie me dijo que escribiera 50 mensajes, ni 50 cartas, ni.....

----------


## jproiz

Estoy totalmente de acuerdo con Dhul. Personalmente no siento un interes muy grande por este área secreta en concreto, ya que puedo acceder a otros foros de magia y no es gran cosa lo que se cuece en las áreas de acceso restringido. Lo que sí es cierto es que teniendo en cuenta que el área secreta se sopone que está para poder hablar claro de magia sin miedo a que algun "mirón" descubra algunos secretos, me parece una actitud un poco hipócrita el hecho de que no haya ningun filtro a la hora de vender productos para magos... si es que cuando el dinero está por medio, cualquier principio ético puede venderse... pero no solo eso, ya que en el fondo, la venta de productos es un medio de vida para mucha gente, sino que simplemente accediendo a la página de las tiendas de magia te das cuenta de que hay muchos secretos al descubierto: FPs (con sus distintos tamaños y colores), monedas trucadas de todo tipo, tirajes y mucho más, todo con las debidas fotos autoexplicativas, para que cualquier "mirón" pueda enterarse de cosas, y sin ni siquiera pagar por el secreto que descubre.

Seamos serios, puedo entender el filtro para el área secreta, pero si no se filtra el acceso a los catálogos de articulos de magia, creo que estamos recorriendo el camino hacia atrás.

 Un saludo

----------


## ossiris

Para acceder a las cosas que se venden en las tiendas de magia hay que pagar, para acceder a las areas secretas de los foros hay que participar, creo que nadie se va a comprar un FP solo para ver cual es la trampa, en cambio si entrarian a un foro sin restricciones para ver cuales son las trampas, en una tienda te pueden ofrecer una BARAJA DEVANO y explicarte que con su mecanismo la carta sube sola, wau, ya sabes el efecto :Confused:  y el elegir la carta y hacer que la que eligio el espectador sea la que sube y no cualquiera :Confused:  ya necesitas saber controles, cortes, mezclas etc etc, yo le puedo regalar a mi mama una baraja invisible pero que hara con ella :Confused: ?

En todo caso, en el hipercor venden barajas de cartas y :Confused: 

La informacion es mucho mas valiosa que el producto en si.
Si te regalo un Ferrari pero no te enseño a conducir probablemente lo estrelles contra un muro o bien te preocupes por aprender como sea y termines corriendo rallys.
En la magia es igual, si te compras un juego sin explicacion, probablemente te lo cargues o tal vez te guste y termines creando nuevos usos que ningun otro mago conocia ni se le habia ocurrido.

Si hay un tema economico :Confused:  Seguro, como en todo, hasta Greenpeace hace las cosas por economia, pero eso no tiene nada que ver, el mundo es Capitalista, pero eso es para un foro de economia.

Si a alguien le resula mejor comprar articulos en las tienda que los compre, seguro terminan en un cajon, pero si a alguien lo que le interesa es la magia se va a dedicar a aprender y cuando llegue a los 50 mensajes, tendra un escaloncito mas, que si no lo sube no le afectara en su desarrollo como mago, nadie necesita entrar en el area secreta para ser un buen mago.

No se trata de restringir sino de Proteger!!!!

----------


## jproiz

Aquí, sobre lo de proteger los secretos de la magia hay algo que parece que no se entiende bien: al profano "mirón" le dan igual los detalles, le basta con una idea general sobre como se realizan los juegos, que es más que suficiente para reventar, si se lo propone, una actuación. Si le regalas una baraja invisible a tu mama probablemente no haga nada con ella, pero se dará cuenta de algo muy importante: que hay cosas que no son lo que parecen, y el profano mirón puede achacar los efectos que alguien realicé a ese trucaje de la baraja que vió cuando abrió una caja de magia en el hipercor. Si entras en tiendamagia y te pones a curiosear, ves articulos de apariencia normal pero que tienen algo "especial", y que encima en la explicación del efecto se dice "con este (accesorio) trucado podrás conseguir que....". Creo que más que suficiente para un profano mirón, porque si en algun momento ve un accesorio de ese tipo, ya sabe que tiene algo "raro", por lo tanto el efecto magico se diluye, y como sea un profano tocapelotas, pues igual hasta te pone en un apuro. Si alguien curioseando ve un FP, con su foto y todo, y en la explicación lee que sirve para hacer desaparecer no sé que cosas, cuando vea un mago haciendo desaparecer no sé que cosas, ya sabe a que achacarlo. No le hacen falta detalles, él ya tiene su respuesta. Los detalles solo los buscan los magos. Así que de qué sirve PROTEGER información en un área si DIVULGAN información relativamente importante (por su puesto que mucho menos detallada) de forma totalmente abierta.

----------

